# Hybrid Warre/TBH pics



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice pics. I have something similar in the works. Mine is 3 mediums wide. I will be using spaced top bars throughout so that I can super or use frames if necessary.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Beautiful. It reminds me of an old Dutch barn.


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

Cool! 
What are the slats? I assume they are thinned bars so that the bees can go upstairs. I assume they are thinned to keep the same distance, aprox. 1 3/8 on center (from the center of one to the center of the next.) Is that right?


----------



## MOJ "The Bee Whisperer" (Aug 25, 2008)

*Nice*

NICE HIVE. I hope it works out for you. I can tell you love the girls and have made them a very nice home.:applause:

MOJ
The BEE Whisperer
"A BEE Friendly Company"


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Katydid,

What a beautiful hive. I know you've had a lot of fun designing and building this one. 

Thanks for sharing.

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

That is one of the coolest boxes I have ever seen. Is the bottom screen all the way, or solid or what?


----------

